# Weight Loss



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

It's just like people... feed less, exercise more! He may feel hungry in the beginning, but remember that it's for his own good and to keep him with you for longer.

How much is he eating now? You can cut back on the kibble and add green beans or canned pumpkin to add some fiber to help his feel full on less food.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I got over 30 lbs off my lab (115+ to 85). Worrying about the dog being hungry, that is a "human" emotion. Take that out. You want to feed the dog on the ideal weight. If your dogs weighs 60 pounds and for a 60 lb dog you are to feed 3 cups, but the weight you want is 30 lbs you need to feed the amount for a 30 pound dog. I say that knowing I have never fed based on the food suggestions. 

Good luck! Watch treats, and get plenty of exercise. If you want "filler" so you dog thinks more food is going in the tummy try green beans or carrots. 

With my dog I switched to a "better" food so when I fed less they got more nutrients, started walking, running and swimming on a daily basis. She looks good if I do say so myself. I loved that people didn't recognize her when she lost the weight.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

One more thing just to keep in perspective I was told that one pound over for a dog is like 10 pounds to a human. That is a lot. I am embarrassed my dog got that heavy.


----------



## Barbara & Vinnie (Jul 7, 2008)

It is rather unhealthy to make your dog loose weight too fast (goes both for humans as for dogs, but is worse for dogs). If a dog has to loose more than 15% of his weight, you should make him loose weight in stages. Aim at a weight reduction of 1% of his present weight per week. Each week the new goal should be adapted to the newly acquired weight. I'm not sure how much you should feed to acquire a weight reduction of 1% per week, but I'd start trying to feed according to the guidlines for the current weight of your dog minus 10% (for instance, if your dog now weight 50 kg, feed as if he weights 45 kg) and see where that brings you by the end of the week. If necessary feed less or more to get a weight loss of 1% per week...

Increase execise carefully aswell...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have used the green bean diet and so do our rescues and with more exercise and less food, it has worked great. Mine are all at perfect weights but I still give them green beans every night.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

The secret formula is 10 calories for every pound you want your dog to weigh. If your dog would be okay at 75 pounds, you would feed 750 calories a day. 65 pounds = 650 calories. This totally works, I've done it with my dog and I know others here who have used this formula also.

You want to get creative with snacks. Your dog is not necessarily going to be hungry but putting a food-motivated dog on a diet is going to make them even more food motivated. I know this has been the case with my dog. Every crinkle of paper or sound of silverware, and she's totally there hoping there's some food. She didn't start stealing butter off the counter until I put her on a diet either!!

Definitely try the green beans. Other free vegetables might include brocoli, carrots, celery. Try a bully stick once in awhile too -- they provide a lot of chewing satisfaction and that can be very important for a dog that misses its food.

Raw diet is not going to make your dog lose weight. It's all about the calories and the exercise. 

Good luck !! :wave:


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

engine934 said:


> Looking for some advise on weight loss for our 4 1/2 year old golden. I was told to feed him less or 1/2 as usual, but i dont want him to feel hungry. Im nervous to change his food. Should i move to a raw diet? any help would be apperciated


Welcome to the forum!
How tall and how much does your dog weigh? How much and what are you feeding? Is there any physical ailments - allergies, diabetes? Then we can answer your question intelligently.
Changing to raw is not a cure all - I have fed raw for over 10 years so this is not a slam. So many think feeding raw will cure any allergy, guarantee good hips, prevent worms and heart worm, take the weight off and so on. It does none of this unless you do your homework and understand that it is VERY easy to over feed a raw fed dog just as it is a kibble fed dog.


----------



## engine934 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks to all for the advise!!! I guess its pretty simple and as long as we stick to it. Our Otis is apox 80 lbs and not really that tall. He looks goods and healthy, but just a little over weight ( looking wise) Our vet said that he could lose a good 5 lbs due to his weight and size. I have increased his exersie and will try the grean beans and veggies..


----------



## engine934 (Jun 23, 2008)

almost forgot... There are no ailments, blood work was good except his calcium level was a little high. no need to be concerned at the moment, and will be retested next month. Skin and coat are beautiful. We plan on getting another puppy in the Fall which will really help with his exercise.....


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

5 lbs. is not a lot to lose. Just don't try to lose it all in a week or even a month. I would cut back the food a small amount (1/4 - 1/2 cup) and add that amount on green beans (no salt if using canned). Good luck and update us in a few weeks.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The second photo was taken last year. Tucker came to us overweight in photo one in 2004 I believe. Tucker has kept his weight off and Tucker looks even better this summer!

This is *Tucker* before and after. I hope we have added some years to his precious life...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> The second photo was taken last year. Tucker came to us overweight in photo one in 2004 I believe. Tucker has kept his weight off and Tucker looks even better this summer!
> 
> This is *Tucker* before and after. I hope we have added some years to his precious life...


Tucker should be on one of those weight loss commercials or Oprah! He is such a glamour boy now, so beautiful!
He was beautiful before but looked like he was trudging through the snow, poor boy.


----------



## engine934 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for the support!!! i have cut back by 1/2 cup and started with the veggies and a small amount of fruit.

KIMM... Tucker looks great!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

engine934 said:


> Thanks for the support!!! i have cut back by 1/2 cup and started with the veggies and a small amount of fruit.
> 
> KIMM... Tucker looks great!


Oh, thank you. We used the method Jo Ellen posted. I was given that info by a professional back when and it worked like a charm for us. Always remember, each dog is different and has different requirements. Shadow needs a lot of calories to get through the day, whereas Tucker, does not.


----------

